# IBO drops the ball again from Erie????



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got a report that IBO had no awards handed out to the winners of each class
What's up with that???
I know in the Pro class some sponsors require the top 3 places to be pictured on podium to receive credit 

If this report is true then it appears IBO drops the ball again in Erie!!

Sad because it was the first win for some shooters in the classes 

Good job IBO you once again proved that ASA is the top dog in 3-D Archery


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Just got a report that IBO had no awards handed out to the winners of each class
> What's up with that???
> I know in the Pro class some sponsors require the top 3 places to be pictured on podium to receive credit
> 
> ...


From what I heard, the awards from Bedford were given out at Erie and the Erie awards will be given out at the Cardinal Center in Ohio in July. Pretty much every one has shot and left by Sunday afternoon with the IBO format. Thats why the ASA does do it better. Everyone comes in at around noon and a quick awards presentation and we are all headed for home. Heck with the IBO, you don't know if you won or not until it appears on the internet late Sunday night.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

What a messed up system.....why as shooters do we put up with such things.....were the ones paying the bills why do we not tell them what we want and expect them to at least look at our suggestions. 

IBO has disappointed me for years and now this is just the nail that put me over the edge


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Shown again how I was correct in thinking the IBO is low class and not worth giving my money to.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not that I'd ever have to worry about showing up to accept an award, but I believe I'd rather have the option of getting out of there after shooting Saturday instead of being forced to stick around for an Awards ceremony on Sunday. I'd rather just do the podium shot the next leg. Or better yet, just mail me a check.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

draw29 said:


> From what I heard, the awards from Bedford were given out at Erie and the Erie awards will be given out at the Cardinal Center in Ohio in July. Pretty much every one has shot and left by Sunday afternoon with the IBO format. Thats why the ASA does do it better. Everyone comes in at around noon and a quick awards presentation and we are all headed for home. Heck with the IBO, you don't know if you won or not until it appears on the internet late Sunday night.


What happens to all the folks who shot Bedford but didn't attend Erie? Not sure what to say! Im quessing everyone cool with this!
DB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not sure what to say! Im quessing everyone cool with this!
> DB


NOT from what I see a few of the nation's top Pro's stating! Things might just get interesting!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

levi posted a pretty good rant about this on facebook with ALOT of pros responding.... alot of us would love to drop the ibo but we would also like to shoot. if the asa would ever get a northern schedule im sure they would get alot to come over...


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe it's time for someone to make a new national Tournment trail??? Hint Hint


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

NY911 said:


> NOT from what I see a few of the nation's top Pro's stating! Things might just get interesting!


My jaw dropped reading this. Glad Im not the only that finds this so wrong in so many ways.
DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

it is going crazy on FB.... several of the top pros weighing in and NOT in favor of what happened!


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Dan-0 said:


> Not that I'd ever have to worry about showing up to accept an award, but I believe I'd rather have the option of getting out of there after shooting Saturday instead of being forced to stick around for an Awards ceremony on Sunday. I'd rather just do the podium shot the next leg. Or better yet, just mail me a check.


After reading the thread on facebook, I will admit when I'm wrong. I can see how important it is to folks at that level.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Garceau said:


> it is going crazy on FB.... several of the top pros weighing in and NOT in favor of what happened!


When Levi speaks many listen and respond. Im talking some heavy hitters in archery. These guys are putting it out there for the world to see and no one holding back. Gotta give them bigtime credit for speaking out. IBO sure dropped the ball and it coming back to bite them in the butt bigtime.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dan-0 said:


> After reading the thread on facebook, I will admit when I'm wrong. I can see how important it is to folks at that level.


Danny Evans has shot archery how many years? Wins his first ever Pro event and doesnt get to get on the podium. Just good luck and will see you in OHIO> Wrong in so many ways. 
DB


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a hard time understanding why here in michigan ibo gets the turn out at the shoots like it does! Especially reading this!!! It is a crock!!! Hoping as well that asa starts doing something bigger closer to home, but will travel until they do before i do another ibo!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Evans for sure should of had his day in the sun
A pat on the back and good job is unreal!!! What the hell is wrong with IBO!!!

When you got the biggest name in the game calling you out your in trouble. Levi has got the pot boiling now it's upto us as shooters to make our voice heard 

Call IBO tommarow and let them know how screwed up this process is and it needs changed ASAP or they may be a few shooters short the next shoot


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

And yet another reason why Levi and so many other top Pros are ambassadors for this sport - sticking up for what they believe in, love, and making a guy's day in the spotlight what it should be!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> When Levi speaks many listen and respond. Im talking some heavy hitters in archery. These guys are putting it out there for the world to see and no one holding back. Gotta give them bigtime credit for speaking out.
> DB


putting it out there for the world to see but will it reach the ones that need to see it? and if so will they care and do anything?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

smokin'dually said:


> putting it out there for the world to see but will it reach the ones that need to see it? and if so will they care and do anything?


Dan Mcarthy said getting change in IBO, your more likely to win the lottery! Kinda waiting for some here to go over there and stick up for IBO. 
DB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

smokin'dually said:


> putting it out there for the world to see but will it reach the ones that need to see it? and if so will they care and do anything?


I'd be willing to bet it already has....and I hope so


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

NY911 said:


> I'd be willing to bet it already has....and I hope so


Wonder if Ken will comment on the post!
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

For Dan and Levi to post that proves that they are tired of IBO system 

Note to IBO your system is broken and you should change it soon or the bank account may be in the RED before you know it


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> For Dan and Levi to post that proves that they are tired of IBO system
> 
> Note to IBO your system is broken and you should change it soon or the bank account may be in the RED before you know it


Cara Fernadez posted and so did Danny Evans and they both just Won Erie. Thats some bigtime pros unhappy. Waiting for someone to go tell them to shut up and learn to just shoot. LOL

DB


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

again, a great opprotunity for the asa or another organization to put the feelers out in the northern states.


----------



## casarmichael (Jan 7, 2012)

Its my opinion that all the national series is highly over ranked as asa shoots unrealistic 14 rings and ibo "pros" don't even use hunting setups the guy hitting 10 rings at 35 yards with a bare recurve should be the top pros and if everyone would support there local clubs there would be more of them instead of people wanting there name in lights thats how to promote bowhunting


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I do belive the stage is set for archery's "Civil War".


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

For Dan, Levi, Cara and Evans to post on FB is big no doubt 

IBO better get a hand on things and quick!!!


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

We are supporting competetive archery at the asa and ibo! It is not about bow hunting!!! Trust me bowhunting is my passion and i support it like you wouldn't believe and am total impressed with what some people can do with a bare stick and string, but this is a different issue! So research it alittle better before you coment!!!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

As long as the guys pushing for the change remember the fervor that they have today, they might make a difference. When those checks are your main source of income it would be foolish to not show up at a shoot.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Babyk said:


> Maybe it's time for someone to make a new national Tournment trail??? Hint Hint


What's holding you back?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe there's a need for a new tour to be started and now would be a great time 

Tour that had stops in Florida-Indiana-Oklohoma-South Carolina and Nevada????

May be the time to act!!!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

SteveB said:


> What's holding you back?


Just wanting to see if I want to dumb my life savings plus money others


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well - just going by the buzz on FB I think something is going to happen. With the names I see talking....... they have the clout to do something.

In drag racing several series have spawned off larger ones just like this and for this reason. People starting making a statement with their wallet


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

The NHRA is still the elite level of that sport. This has been tried before, someone with more money than most, Vince McMahon, tried to take on the NFL and only lasted a few years. Drag Racing and pro football are over-reaching a bit but, I digress. I don't shoot 3D but, I would like to see a nationwide series, one organization only.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Edge

I was referring to bracket racing 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a firm believer in if you build it - treat people right and listen to your customers - they will come!

Never know I may move on the idea fast now seeing all this is going on.....


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Id say a change will be made before ohio.. pure bs
Way to go ibo!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Goathollerbucks said:


> Id say a change will be made before ohio.. pure bs
> Way to go ibo!


Damage may already be done where it can not be corrected 
Levi poked the bee hive now everyone is coming out and saying what they have been saying under there breath for years 
IBO is in big trouble unless they stop the bleeding and make a public statement soon!!!!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Edge
> 
> I was referring to bracket racing
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Ahh my bad Kevin


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

It will be interesting to see if the IBO opens it's eyes and changes anything


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Time for Mike to expand and buy the IBO and make Northen Circuit ! I know I am dreaming but man that would be nice..I am so glad to hear Levi voice his opinion and his opinion carries some serious weight!! I am behind him and the other Pros 100%!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

the structure of the ibo seems to be its Achilles heel. watkins is the face of ibo, but the clubs running the triple crown series have a big stake in how its conducted. other than the world shoot, a local club, or state association, determines where, when, and how business is done. watkins counts the money and manages relations with the state and local groups. at least that's the way it looks to me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It would be great if Mike of the ASA was to buy and turn the IBO into a class act like he has ASA!:thumb:


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

There was a really nice Archery Series back in the late 90's and early 2000's called the Cabelas pro-Am. I attended it up in Warren, Pa and it seemed like the real deal. Dave Watson was the co- host. Had a big bus with and big stage connected to it. Practice butts were set up right there. It was similar to the ASa but it was a woods walk shoot like the IBO. Kind of a mix between IBO and ASA. They had a real nice awards presentation With Dave Watson handing out all the awards. I can remember some pretty good crowds being there. At the time i was a pretty new shooter and thought how nice this shoot was compared to the IBO. What ever happened to the Cabela's pro-Am ??????
It's to bad the IBO couldn't run there Triple crown like there IBO World Championship. I really like it. assigned times,award presentations and a different place every 4 or 5 years.
Honestly i don't think i can handle shooting up the dusty road at Erie again at the same shots down in and over the same gully in the same spots for the last 17 years. Besides that, the town of ERIE doesn't want us at rooms over $100 a night all over.$65 last year at the same motels.
Bring on a new series and you can bet I will be there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rumor is that watkins and the ibo powers that be are having a pow wow today...apparently their backsides are feeling a little heat. :boink:


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

dayum! I am missing out on a great fight... what is the facebook link?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just got done reading Levi's FB post and all the others that where with it and it was great to see him come out and say something


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Look up jason corley or 330 outdoors..he will keep you posted


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Levi and all the other shooters that made the podeom should be very upset. Next month everyone has forgotten or lost thew excitment from the winnings the month before they are concentrating on the courent shoot going on. I hope this is a big wake up call for IBO. I would love to try to shoot an ASA tournament but with gas prices right now I'm stuck with what's closer to me. Congats to all the grat shooters who made the top three and have to wait for their trophy.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Babyk said:


> Maybe it's time for someone to make a new national Tournment trail??? Hint Hint


Im all for this idea.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

casarmichael said:


> Its my opinion that all the national series is highly over ranked as asa shoots unrealistic 14 rings and ibo "pros" don't even use hunting setups the guy hitting 10 rings at 35 yards with a bare recurve should be the top pros and if everyone would support there local clubs there would be more of them instead of people wanting there name in lights thats how to promote bowhunting


agree 100%


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe it's time for new faces @ IBO (leadership)


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been following the Facebook post as well as this thread. I am very happy to see the pros finally speak out. Truth is these problems with the IBO have been there all along. It's not like they just started this year. Granted the awards fiasco is new but I believe it's the straw that broke the camels back. The one thing the ASA has that sets them further apart from the IBO is leadership. Now I could list the pros and cons for clubs and the ASA would win the pros and IBO the cons. It's unfortunate the IBO has allowed their reputation to dwindle over the years. The vendors hate being there and have voiced their concerns for a while now. Nothing has changed. Archers have tried to give ideas to the IBO to improve things...nothing has changed. It's sad it's taken the pros to get angry for anything to be done. But I'm glad to see them speak out. If ASA were to move a circuit north, I wouldn't shoot the IBO. ASA truly owns the south and could own the north if someone pushes just a little harder to get it here. It truly does sound like an archery civil war. Lol. I want the IBO to do the right thing and that's make decision based on what the archers want. Not what's makes it easy on those who run it. We the archers keep this sport going. Not ken or the other IBO reps nor the host clubs. Without us this sport would be nothing. I'm running out of faith and will be surprised if something is ever done to bring back the luster the IBo used to have.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Draw29 that was the ASA .It used to have some dig time sponsors like Pennzoil,Cabals.Bigger pay out for the pros and small pay outs for the amateurs.
The ASA listens ,all the amateurs complained about the pay outs and things got changed .To the way they are now .


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

draw29 said:


> There was a really nice Archery Series back in the late 90's and early 2000's called the Cabelas pro-Am. I attended it up in Warren, Pa and it seemed like the real deal. Dave Watson was the co- host. Had a big bus with and big stage connected to it. Practice butts were set up right there. It was similar to the ASa but it was a woods walk shoot like the IBO. Kind of a mix between IBO and ASA. They had a real nice awards presentation With Dave Watson handing out all the awards. I can remember some pretty good crowds being there. At the time i was a pretty new shooter and thought how nice this shoot was compared to the IBO. What ever happened to the Cabela's pro-Am ??
> It's to bad the IBO couldn't run there Triple crown like there IBO World Championship. I really like it. assigned times,award presentations and a different place every 4 or 5 years.
> Honestly i don't think i can handle shooting up the dusty road at Erie again at the same shots down in and over the same gully in the same spots for the last 17 years. Besides that, the town of ERIE doesn't want us at rooms over $100 a night all over.$65 last year at the same motels.
> Bring on a new series and you can bet I will be there.


THE CABELAS SHOOTS WERE AWESOME.They made everyone feel welcome no matter what class or even if you were not shooting.They put on some really great things for the kids too. I would love to see a new curcuit that takes after cabelas .


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Draw29 that was the ASA .It used to have some dig time sponsors like Pennzoil,Cabals.Bigger pay out for the pros and small pay outs for the amateurs.
> The ASA listens ,all the amateurs complained about the pay outs and things got changed .To the way they are now .


Part of your post is sort of true... There were a lot of big money sponsors.... But the payout on the amateur classes had nothing to do with that. It was a percentage to shooters ratio. Use to be 10% of the field...then amateurs cried they didnt get paid...so it went to 25% of the field...then the top placement shooters were ''we aren't getting a rewarded purse '' for winning. then it was changed again to what we have been using since.


----------



## finger tripper (Jun 15, 2010)

i dont agree with some of the rules of the ASA thats why i shoot IBO. also i live in ohio no ASA here. what happened with the awards is wrongthe pros and the amatures have a legitamate gripe. if another orginization formed that combined ASA and IBO i would probably switch. the IBO needs to take more control of the shoots. unfortunately with gas prices, the prices we pay for equipment, and food i may not be shooting much longer any way. as someone else already stated hotels and motels dont want us there so they gouge us. its not like we are wild rowdy people they just dont like what we do. its getting too hard for the people in the amature classes. the IBO needs to wake up and get a grip on things tho. glad the pros spoke up. now between us ams and the vendors complaining someone will listen.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> Draw29 that was the ASA .It used to have some dig time sponsors like Pennzoil,Cabals.Bigger pay out for the pros and small pay outs for the amateurs.
> The ASA listens ,all the amateurs complained about the pay outs and things got changed .To the way they are now .


There was a Cabelas tour, they went by NABH and lasted about 2 or 3 years, maybe a little longer.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jimb said:


> There was a Cabelas tour, they went by NABH and lasted about 2 or 3 years, maybe a little longer.


Cabelas was an ASA sponsor beofre they went off on thier own, and formed NABH


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The IBO's problems run MUCH deeper that just the Pro's not getting their day in the sun. Please, don't take that as an insult! It's obvious the IBO is a whole level below the ASA as far as organization, structure and product. 

The back bone of the organization, the amateur classes, has fundamental flaws. The way groups are formed and the lack of access to a range official on the course are fundamental structural flaws that have been in place for years with zero effort put forth to improve. Unfortunately the IBO is stuck in time and it's quite clear to me that it is NOT going to evolve.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

Where can you find the facebook posts at? Whose page is it on?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Fire Archer said:


> Where can you find the facebook posts at? Whose page is it on?


Levi


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Not to totally change the subject of this thread.......But there is at least one good thing about the ibo....They are the voice/liason for the bowhunting lobby group. For its main purpose to protect our rights for bow hunting/ hunting in the USA.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

The big money sponsors like Hoyt,Lancaster ect...can make a big difference by holding back sponsorship dollars.... Gotta hit the IBO in the checkbook to wake them up maybe..

The pro's speaking out IS a big deal and I for one support them on this 100 %


I must be dumb ...I can't find the facebook posts you guys are talking about


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just a short time ago the IBO was the super hero for jumping on the cheat thing with both feet and the ASA was being berated for not doing anything super fast. Now the IBO is the worst thing to happen to archery.
I asked that the ASA be given a chance to work things out. Now, I'll ask that the IBO given that same chance....


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Just a short time ago the IBO was the super hero for jumping on the cheat thing with both feet and the ASA was being berated for not doing anything super fast. Now the IBO is the worst thing to happen to archery.
> I asked that the ASA be given a chance to work things out. Now, I'll ask that the IBO given that same chance....




Seem IBO has been getting suggestions for many years and not acting on it from phone calls I been fielding today 
Guys the guy who runs it thinks he's big cheese and can do everything but walk on water!
Respect the people and there ideas who put food on your table and money to the towns you have the shoots in and you wouldn't see post such as these 

Hope IBO has a public statement soon cause they need to put something out and quick!!!!!


----------



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

The facebook post can be found on 330 Outdoors. http://www.facebook.com/BowJunky like the site they need all the support they can get.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

thank you danny,levi,cara and mr.evans please post anything we can do to help get things changed and back to the way things should be.once again thank you for speaking out.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

6rob4 said:


> thank you danny,levi,cara and mr.evans please post anything we can do to help get things changed and back to the way things should be.once again thank you for speaking out.


I also thank them for speaking out for what is right and trying to change the current process, only hope that it doesnt come at a high price for them at future event....ie IBO turn a cold shoulder to them!!!


----------



## casarmichael (Jan 7, 2012)

I have shot competitive 3-ds locally as well at ibo and asa events for the past twenty years and just because a person had the money to shoot a "fabricated " bow don't make them a pro and being around the sport as long as i have been you see alot of pros being showed up by the guys off the mountain with old bows ibo has sold its self as a bowhunting organization since the start it has everything to do with bowhunting so next time i see a so called pro with a hunting! Sponsor on his shirt i'll remind him about how its not about hunting if you don't like shooting the national events shoot local and stop complaining


----------



## buckeyeguy2299 (Jul 8, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Levi


here is where you can stay in the loop as to what we are doing...This is where the news and plan will break first ...Dan, Levi, Nathan and myself are willing to work with the IBO BUT make no mistake about it, we will NOT beg..we will simply move forward without them.

https://www.facebook.com/BowJunky?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Not to totally change the subject of this thread.......But there is at least one good thing about the ibo....They are the voice/liason for the bowhunting lobby group. For its main purpose to protect our rights for bow hunting/ hunting in the USA.


Really and just where do they do all this lobbying at? Sure is not any place out west might want to not just drink the koolaid and look at what is actually done not just said for pr.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

kjwhfsd said:


> Really and just where do they do all this lobbying at? Sure is not any place out west might want to not just drink the koolaid and look at what is actually done not just said for pr.


I have wondered about this myself. When I was a member of the IBO I never received anything from them about political hunting issues. It seems like they would contact the members and give them information about issues and the elected leaders that could be contacted by voters. The NRA doe's this. I never understood why the IBO didn't?.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

arrowblaster said:


> Maybe it's time for new faces @ IBO (leadership)


It's way past that time! But the members don't get to vote on issues like this. All you do is send your money and you get a card and some stickers. The IBO leadership runs things the way they see fit. The only thing the membership can do is except the way things are or decide not to be a member anymore. I decided to not be a member a couple years ago. I 'am just one guy who's voice isn't very loud. But not paying my membership is all I can do. All this talk on here is just the latest in what has been said for several years. The only thing that seems to be changing in the IBO is the value off the titles that they put their stamp on. Those trophy's that the IBO gives out seem to be a little more tarnished every year.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

C.Callison said:


> I have wondered about this myself. When I was a member of the IBO I never received anything from them about political hunting issues. It seems like they would contact the members and give them information about issues and the elected leaders that could be contacted by voters. The NRA doe's this. I never understood why the IBO didn't?.


I see some publications in the magazine you receive with a membership where they have lobbied for certain things like saving or getting urban zone hunting in certian areas and some other things.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

I agree with everything said about the IBO,but what about ASA getting up north???I hear no complaints,they are just as unwilling to change also as far as I'm concerned.
There have been some futile attempts in the past and they were not willing to stick it out because attendance was low.Well it will be at first but imagine what it would be now!

Me and most everyone that shoots IBO in our state would shoot ASA in a heartbeat


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

dillio67 said:


> I agree with everything said about the IBO,but what about ASA getting up north???I hear no complaints,they are just as unwilling to change also as far as I'm concerned.
> There have been some futile attempts in the past and they were not willing to stick it out because attendance was low.Well it will be at first but imagine what it would be now!
> 
> Me and most everyone that shoots IBO in our state would shoot ASA in a heartbeat


You guys find the club and town willing to give it a shot and talk to Mike Terrell. Believe they tried Indiana, Pa. and Colorado.
I dont think there against the idea.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i suspect one shoot a month is about all the ASA wants to undertake. most of the staff are part-timers who probably couldn't put more time in on new sites, and you don't want folks in charge who are not experienced and don't have a good handle on how things are supposed to work. in addition, you have vendors who, i suspect, are already spread thin. putting on any national shoot, ASA, IBO, NFAA, requires a great deal of planning with many details that have to be tended to. its a lot more than just setting out 30 targets for a sunday shoot. you have to have contracts for vendors, contracts with site owners, contracts with local organizations responsible for promoting the shoot.

Mike and Ken both can keep their jobs as far as i'm concerned! good on them.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> i suspect one shoot a month is about all the ASA wants to undertake. most of the staff are part-timers who probably couldn't put more time in on new sites, and you don't want folks in charge who are not experienced and don't have a good handle on how things are supposed to work. in addition, you have vendors who, i suspect, are already spread thin. putting on any national shoot, ASA, IBO, NFAA, requires a great deal of planning with many details that have to be tended to. its a lot more than just setting out 30 targets for a sunday shoot. you have to have contracts for vendors, contracts with site owners, contracts with local organizations responsible for promoting the shoot.
> 
> Mike and Ken both can keep their jobs as far as i'm concerned! good on them.


ASA could possiable drop one of the lower attended shoots south and give the north a chance. Cant blame them for wanting it.
DB


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

seems like Monroe isn't real popular


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Monroe is a great shoot
The facility it is at is top notch!!! 
Hate to see west Monroe shoot leave :/(


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there an unpopular shoot on the schedule right now


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jimb said:


> Is there an unpopular shoot on the schedule right now


nope.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Metropolis isn't popular when it is 100+. LOL!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I feel ASA should draw 1200 minimum. Thats popular.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Here is the numbers for this year!

1310 KY

1302 GA

1245 FL

1198 TX

1063 LA


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> Metropolis isn't popular when it is 100+. LOL!


Heat is not popular... Metropolis, counting the city and all 2010 had a bunch of shooters, but I think it only got to 95 degrees


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Here is the numbers for this year!
> 
> 1310 KY
> 
> ...


Gotta think 1200 a good number for ASA. Believe the high chance of rains hurt Texas this year. 
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

cenochs said:


> Here is the numbers for this year!
> 
> 1310 KY
> 
> ...


Common business sense will always put the bottom drawing location in danger of being moved with all else being equal, i.e. the costs of the shoots are similar. Right now I wouldn't expect ASA is shopping real hard for a Monroe replacement as the numbers are still good. However, I expect the ASA always has feelers out or some kind of contingency plan as it would be foolish just to stand still and get caught short if something unforeseen were to happen. Attendance _trends _and other factors also come into play.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

If you take florida out, attendance has been on the rise at each shoot. I would like to see if a trend exists like in other years. 

I agree that LA is a great facility and I'd hate to see it go....unless they bring another one west. FL and GA are just too far for me. 

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Just a short time ago the IBO was the super hero for jumping on the cheat thing with both feet and the ASA was being berated for not doing anything super fast. Now the IBO is the worst thing to happen to archery.
> I asked that the ASA be given a chance to work things out. Now, I'll ask that the IBO given that same chance....


I agree Sonny, let's give them a chance.

I shoot both ASA (last two years) and IBO (25-28 years? Whew!) and like shooting in both organizations. I, like many others, am not happy with IBO's new awards ceremony policy. I do however, also understand Ken's goal, which is to have better attendance for awards. Ken should have tried another avenue though, as he definitely dropped the ball here! I'm also waiting for some reply as to a resolution to the problem. I guess wee'll just have to wait and see.




cenochs said:


> Here is the numbers for this year!
> 
> 1310 KY
> 
> ...


I will agree that attendance at ASA shoots is great, but IBO's attendance isn't bad for the National Championship Triple Crown.

1348 IN

1233 PA

The Southern Triple Crown's attendance however, leaves something to be desired...


*I'm not trying to start anything else, I'm am just one, (of many I hope), who wishes that all this bickering about ASA or IBO would go away. We need to work together and promote this sport, not drag it down.*

(stepping down from my soap box now...)

Steve


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Well said Stillfingers...


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

Say what you will about IBO/ASA/Fita/NFAA etc. These shoots are not an easy undertaking by any means. If you think they are set 1 up and run it. I'll tag along and show up to shoot. But come Sunday morning unless I have not finished my courses I am headed home. Not everybody shooting has the option or luxiury of waiting around until after all the shooters scores and classes are figured out. Thats great that some of you have the luxiury of livinf close enough to just drive 50 miles or less. All of the National Shoots are over 230 miles one-way drive for some of us. And work comes before awards come Monday morning for some of us as well. I don't ever remember a Podium Pose except for the Pro's on Sunday night but do remember the next shoot as a award acceptance presentation. As for a few of you so called "WANNA BE PROS" with recurves and what not being all that and a box of uncut cedars. "WAKE UP" it ain't gonna ever happen in real life. You have classes because thats what you shoot. If you think you can compete against a pro with your recurve you had better start selling what you've been drinking cause it is strong. String walking and gap shooting the arrow is just another sighting system. And it doesn't hold a candle to a pro setup. DUH!!!!!!! I waited almost 4 months for a check from the ASA that I won in Tenn a few years back. I had forgot I even shot there until I got the check. Was passing through on my way back to Mi when we bumped into the shoot being held at Eagle Archery. Unless things have changed since then Payouts no matter who they come from take time. Only shoot I ever won that was paid on the spot was the Rubber City Open. So stop whinin' unless of course you're a sissy with a stickbow


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

asa and ibo numbers equal who would have thought that after reading page after page of how bad ibo is and how great the asa. looks like travel distance is the main factor for number of shooters not because its asa or ibo. bring an asa north it should work just fine


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

deerhunterrick said:


> Say what you will about IBO/ASA/Fita/NFAA etc. These shoots are not an easy undertaking by any means. If you think they are set 1 up and run it. I'll tag along and show up to shoot. But come Sunday morning unless I have not finished my courses I am headed home. Not everybody shooting has the option or luxiury of waiting around until after all the shooters scores and classes are figured out. Thats great that some of you have the luxiury of livinf close enough to just drive 50 miles or less. All of the National Shoots are over 230 miles one-way drive for some of us. And work comes before awards come Monday morning for some of us as well. I don't ever remember a Podium Pose except for the Pro's on Sunday night but do remember the next shoot as a award acceptance presentation. As for a few of you so called "WANNA BE PROS" with recurves and what not being all that and a box of uncut cedars. "WAKE UP" it ain't gonna ever happen in real life. You have classes because thats what you shoot. If you think you can compete against a pro with your recurve you had better start selling what you've been drinking cause it is strong. String walking and gap shooting the arrow is just another sighting system. And it doesn't hold a candle to a pro setup. DUH!!!!!!! I waited almost 4 months for a check from the ASA that I won in Tenn a few years back. I had forgot I even shot there until I got the check. Was passing through on my way back to Mi when we bumped into the shoot being held at Eagle Archery. Unless things have changed since then Payouts no matter who they come from take time. Only shoot I ever won that was paid on the spot was the Rubber City Open. So stop whinin' unless of course you're a sissy with a stickbow


Not that I have much experience with it but I got my ASA checks within 10 days of the shoot finish.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

milkman38 said:


> asa and ibo numbers equal who would have thought that after reading page after page of how bad ibo is and how great the asa. looks like travel distance is the main factor for number of shooters not because its asa or ibo. bring an asa north it should work just fine


The ASA doesn't have the "trophy" tournament along with the championship tournament. The IBO numbers count the "trophy" or "local tournament" archers.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> The ASA doesn't have the "trophy" tournament along with the championship tournament. The IBO numbers count the "trophy" or "local tournament" archers.


Not sure what you mean?? IBO National Triple Crown shoots don't have seperate Trophy shoots just at the World's this is done. The numbers for that are seperate from the Championship shoot.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Stillfingers said:


> I agree Sonny, let's give them a chance.
> 
> I shoot both ASA (last two years) and IBO (25-28 years? Whew!) and like shooting in both organizations. I, like many others, am not happy with IBO's new awards ceremony policy. I do however, also understand Ken's goal, which is to have better attendance for awards. Ken should have tried another avenue though, as he definitely dropped the ball here! I'm also waiting for some reply as to a resolution to the problem. I guess wee'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


Put shoots times in for the IBO and then let's see the attendance?


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

u fogot to add collared shirts too lol . 1200 to 1300 is alot of shooters, another q if mi,oh or in had a nat asa i wouldnt expect a big asa following from the southern states that had to drive plus 8 hours to attend.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

milkman38 said:


> u fogot to add collared shirts too lol . 1200 to 1300 is alot of shooters, another q if mi,oh or in had a nat asa i wouldnt expect a big asa following from the southern states that had to drive plus 8 hours to attend.


Now let's not get crazy and push those good ol boys in the IBO with the collared shirt deal!!! LOL!! We got to take baby steps!! Have a good one !


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i think some would b fine take alittle duck tape and fold it over. at least i havent seen my buddy mike blankinship from wv in daisy dukes yet!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

milkman38 said:


> i think some would b fine take alittle duck tape and fold it over. at least i havent seen my buddy mike blankinship from wv in daisy dukes yet!


I heard that I have shot with Mike he comes out to the club all the time!! He shoots so fast it sounds like he dry firing!!! LOL!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

milkman38 said:


> u fogot to add collared shirts too lol . 1200 to 1300 is alot of shooters, another q if mi,oh or in had a nat asa i wouldnt expect a big asa following from the southern states that had to drive plus 8 hours to attend.


80% of IBO shooters are wearing collared shirts already alot of local guys show up to shoot some of them just wear shorts and a t-shirt and I don't have a problem with that. Thats called introducing new shooters to the sport.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

The IBO will have both the 2nd Leg (Erie) and the 3rd Leg (Ohio) trophies handed out Sunday July 15 after all ranges are closed. Rule change posted on IBO web site.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

*IBO Public Statement*

2012-06-27 08:52:34

*National Triple Crown Presentations*
The National Championship awards will be presented at Cardinal Shooting Center immediately following the awards for the third leg of the Triple Crown. Both ceremonies will take place Sunday, July 15th after 1:00 PM when ranges are closed, scores are entered and shoot-offs are complete.



This represents a change from our previous schedule that presented the National Championship awards at the World Championships in Seven Springs. Our decision to make this change came after discussions between members of the rules committee and Triple Crown representatives over concerns about making our National Champions wait for their recognition. These concerns have been discussed between committee members since the idea to move the awards was debated during our Spring Board meeting. Although our intentions were to make a grand presentation at the World Championships in front of a larger crowd, we decided it would be best for our National Champions to receive the most prestigious award in 3D archery at the time of the event.

This change affects only the overall National Championship awards and does not change any other awards schedule. The practice of presenting individual shoot awards at the following event will be discussed at our Fall Board meeting after evaluating the attendance and success of those individual presentations. As always, your input as IBO members is welcomed. The proper way to express your opinions is to address the board in writing prior to the Fall Board meeting at the end of August.

Bryan J. Marcum
Rules Committee Chairman


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

lol.. sounds like they are listenening


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess it took a few words from a few pros to make them listen more like it.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

still never found what the pros said anywhere on facebook...even followed links posted..


----------

